# Ebay find



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPLETE-KI...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d34f5282c


do you think this be a good price to start and learn solar?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am sorry, but this is a good idea only if you were nuts....and I don't think you are. Get a good book like solar power for dummies or some such that is writtine in english, gather your own ingredients for a small solar set up and go from there.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It looks better than the 45W HF kits people buy. It's twice the power of them and the charge controller has to be of better quality, but may not be much better.

If one did get it I would not us the mounts they supply and figure out a way to mount it at least 4 inches clearance under it for air circulation.

100W would be make it good for RV use and much cheaper then the other kits I've seen for them.

WWW


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Start small. When you screw up and learn get more capacity!


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

how about these 2 items together as a small start ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-Waterpr...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d988b4a8 and these for solar panels

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321074298642?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

I've gotten a lot of stuff from Backwoods Solar. You should visit their site for some very good general information and comparison shopping. Their before purchase and post purchase phone support is great, as is their email. 

I would not suggest a kit in any case. Assuming you can make a few basic electrical connections, which a kit won't teach you, all you will learn is if the sun is shining or not.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

mike3367 said:


> how about these 2 items together as a small start ?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-Waterpr...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d988b4a8 and these for solar panels
> ...


If you are only going to use 1 panel the charge conrtoller is twice as large as it needs to be. I'd rather find a used morningstar controller than use an "off brand" that I couldn't find impartial reviews for. If you want the 20A for expansion here's a used one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morningstar...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f46caf3

Don't cut the MC4 connectors off the panel. That'll void the warrantee.

WWW


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

i know most said not to get a kit but what about this one its 239$ with free shipping with the battery i already got itll be just over 300 and will replace the one room im turning over to solar to learn



100 Watt Off Grid Solar System

This kit includes:

Solar Panel - 100 Watt

Morningstar SunSaver - 10 Amp Charge Controller

--> 20 Foot MC4 Male to Charge Controller Positive Lead

--> 20 Foot MC4 Female to Charge Controller Negative Lead

Charge Controller to Battery Cable with Battery Lugs


----------

